# launching an automatic



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, i've searched the forums and found only the neutral drop section, but that doesnt help

lets say the car is in NEUTRAL(automatic) and u dont revv at all, but then drop the gear to first and then floor it, not a neutral drop,and u dont use the brake, so its almost like a neutral drop, but is that a bad thing to do?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't think you will gain anything by doing that...
just get the torque converter and start launching from 2400-3000
or whatever you have it built to do...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, actually i've been with people that for example go in reverse in an automatic, then without hitting the brake or gas they shift it to drive and if they floor it, the car peels out........same thing with doing that neutral mess, but i dont know if its harsh on the tranny


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I think it would be harsh on the tranny... 
it's like forcing the tranny to do something in the blink of a eye.
that it is not ready for... my freind anthony had a 96 sentra gxe and did thingss like that to his tranny all the time... and bam the tranny didn't even make it to 45k

I watch what I do now..


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *well, actually i've been with people that for example go in ireverse in an automatic, then without hitting the brake or gas they shift it to drive and if they floor it, the car peels out........same thing with doing that neutral mess, but i dont know if its harsh on the tranny *


 Guess I better stop doing that. I really need to save up for a manual swap.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

short of driving on the freeway and forcing it into reverse, a neutral drop is the worst thing you can do to an auto tranny. check the nissan vs all section this question has been answered there before.


----------



## bjsdabomb (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey if you drive your AUTO from fist to second then drive or whatever your setup is then you can cause slip in the tranny....just thought u ought to know...


lates,


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *well, actually i've been with people that for example go in reverse in an automatic, then without hitting the brake or gas they shift it to drive and if they floor it, the car peels out........same thing with doing that neutral mess, but i dont know if its harsh on the tranny *


 Very bad for trans. During a launch you want the most power put to the road that you can, spinning the tires a little is ok, but you're probably spinning a lot with your technique and not great for your times.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah just torque brake it..


----------

